# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [04-03-18] UMTv2 / UMTPro - QcFire v1.8 Release - ASUS, ZTE and more functions...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2 / UMT Pro* *Innovative and Intelligent** 
QcFire v1.8
The Ultimate Qualcomm Tool*   *QcFire supports hundreds more Brands and Model than listed*   *Supported Functions*
- Read / Write Firmware
- Backup / Reset / Restore Security (EFS)
- Reset FRP (Google Factory Reset Protection)
- Format UserData
- Read Pattern Lock (Android < 6.0, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Reset Locks (PIN, P***word, Pattern w/o Data Loss, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Enable Diag (Need OEM Unlock, May not work on BL Locked Devices)
- Reboot to EDL from Fastboot
- Reset Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Factory Reset (sideload Mode) for Xiaomi Devices _Note : Some features are device/brand specific, may not work on all devices._   *Added New Devices:*  *Asus*
- ZE552KL  *BQ*
- Aquaris U  *Gionee*
- S10 Lite  *Micromax* - HS2  *Oppo*
- R9st  *Vertex*
- Impress Tor  *ZTE*
- Axon 7 A2017G
- Blade A512
- Blade Spark (Z971)
- Orange Dive 71
- Small Fresh 5
- Turkcell T60
- V0840
- Vodafone Smart Ultra 6   *Added Read Info Button*
- Now you can Read Firmware Info without any further headache.   *Added EFS Backup / Restore Button*
- Now you can Backup EFS directly.
- EFS Bakcup is now single file (UEB), and you can restore it easily with Restore EFS Button.
- Reset EFS will also create EFS Backup before resetting EFS.   *Format Chip*
- _This function is really very dangerous_, so DO NOT use it, if you do not know how to use.
- It will erase whole flash chip.
- It should not be used, until you know you really need it.   *Added Patch Level Info in Read Info for better identification of firmware.*   *Rewritten ComPort Communication function, should be little faster now.*   *Update Logical Unit Enumeration on UFS Based Devices (MSM8996, MSM8998 etc)*   *Updated Loader Database*   *Minor Bugfixes and Improvements*      *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT      WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO           ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE    OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS    SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF    FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID /    IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::      How to Download:* [B]*- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*      *PLEASE         DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY   POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE  AND        SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC   POST WILL BE DELETED  IMMEDIATELY. *

----------

